# Installing a game



## windyacresgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

I have windows 8 with 12 GB ram and a 64 bit processor...I have a new Big Fish Game with the requirements of windows 8 and 1024 mb ram...the game should be compatible with my pc. When I try to load the game, as soon as I accept the license agreement, the screen freezes up and the game will not load. I eventually get the blue screen and have to turn off my pc to even get it back to the desktop. I don't know why my game will not load. I have tried another game also compatible with windows 8 and it does the same thing....please advise in easy to understand terms, as I am not computer saavy....thank you :sad:
p.s. these are purchased games on cd, not downloaded from internet. This is a relatively new pc, only a few months old.
:sad:


----------



## windyacresgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

I purchased a Big Fish Game for windows 8, and my pc has the right ram and so forth to support the game requirements. when I tried to install the game, I got as far as accepting the license agreement, and then my pc freezes up and won't do anything. I have to turn off my pc and turn back on to get the desktop to come back up. Why won't this game install? And, to be sure it was not the game itself, I tried another game that is compatible and it did the same thing...please help.
I have windows 8, 64 bit, 12 GB ram...and the pc is only 4 months old. This is the first software I have attempted to install.
Thanks
Windy Acres girl


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly what is your computer model? how long did you let it sit when it froze? sometimes it may seem to be frozen but it is working in the background.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Forgot to mention. Did an icon appear on the taskbar? If so click on it. It may be a warning about changes on your computer.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Moved to Game Installation Support.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Temporarily disable Firewall and AV. Re-try. This advice is direct from Big Fish.


----------



## windyacresgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

My pc model is HP Envy 700-056.
I checked Direct X...Windows is current and up to date. I temporarily disabled my Norton firewall, but I can try that again. Thanks
The only thing that appeared is the box saying that windows was not responding and End process or cancel. 
I will keep trying, and I contacted Big Fish and they acknowledged the email but did not respond.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you tried running it as Administrator?


----------



## windyacresgirl (Apr 2, 2014)

I will try that today. If I still have trouble, I will let you know. 
Thanks


----------

